# bisping vs leben, really?



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

Is bisping vs leben really main event worthy? I also think it is bs that bisping gets to fight in england ALL THE TIME! make him fight in the us, my goodness, that way he can see what it is like to get booed​


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Here ya go.  New Jersey ( I think) is still in the US. 

As for Bisping being cocky... yeah, way cocky but that's a trend I'm seeing from a lot of fighters in the UFC lately.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 20, 2008)

Bisping sucks, Leben sucks. both are cocky and just stupid. I hope it's a double ko. If it weren't free I wouldn't watch it. Think they will ever sell either of them as a main event? nope.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Bisping sucks, Leben sucks. both are cocky and just stupid. I hope it's a double ko. If it weren't free I wouldn't watch it. Think they will ever sell either of them as a main event? nope.


 
completely agreed


----------



## Odin (Sep 23, 2008)

tko4u said:


> Is bisping vs leben really main event worthy? I also think it is bs that bisping gets to fight in england ALL THE TIME! make him fight in the us, my goodness, that way he can see what it is like to get booed​


 
The UFC are trying to cross the Atlantic, the UFC in the past has had alot of stick for only really being an american promotion compared to the other orgs like pride, for the benefit of MMA as a whole its a very good move fot the uFc to put on shows in other countries,it also makes business sense to have Micheal Bisping as the main event in england, Bisping might I add is the former Cage Rage  light heavyweight champ, cage rage being about as big over here as the UFC is over where you guys are, he has a lot of fans, it would be a good bet to say he has more fans over here , why not let his fans have the oppitunity to watch him fight?

And your statement says a lot about how americans view fighters 'that way he can see what its like to be booed''..why should he be booed? are you saying he doesnt deserve to be there?
american MMA fans have been noted to being very blood thirsty and not really knowledgable about what is happening in the cage,its something that alot of the former pride fighters have noted in interviews, its that sort of mentality that feeds this opinion.


----------



## paulH (Sep 24, 2008)

im more looking forward to dan hardys debut...

i saw him training the other day and hes in great shape...

had a chat with him and hes really posotive about the fight as well... and hes lookin ahead to were he can potentially get to with his 4 fight deal...

but thats the highlight for me... but i suppose im a bit biased


----------

